# Les 6000 et des brouettes de LV4-26 :)



## carolineR

Je sais, cher Jean-Michel, que ce n'est pas cette Siggie-ci qui est l'objet de ta flamme, mais plutôt celle-là, mais je ne résiste pas au plaisir d'afficher une jolie photo pour te féliciter de tes 6000 posti si réussis. 
CarolineR


----------



## ampurdan

Félicitations!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations, colleague


----------



## DearPrudence

Désolée, mais moi j'ai peur de toutes ces petites bêtes-là, alors je préfère rester plus terre à terre : 
bon app  , chaleureuses félicitations  et joyeux post-annivvvvvvvvv !!


----------



## french4beth

Jean-Michel​ 
Felicitations 6 000 fois!​ 
And who could forget
Alien - 
one of my favorite movies of all time​ 
Cheers,
and here's to the next 6000!​ 
Beth​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

6000 et des bérouettes euh'l Jean-Mimi ? 
Moi qui le croyais dans le "no thanks" !? Mais ô surprise, non !
Voici enfin arrivé le temps de ma vengeance xénomorphe ! Ah ahahahaah (rire sardonique) !
Meuh non, je ne peux, c'est trop sympa de te croiser ... ou ... sur ces forums... C'est la garantie soit d'un sourire soit d'apprendre quelque chose. Quand t'es en forme on a même droit aux deux à la fois ! 
Bravo l'artiste, change pas ("don't compromise!") !  
 -- et Gustave, ça boume ?


----------



## geve

*Petit précis de jeanmichelogie à l'usage des foreros ébaubis*​ 
Il ne faut pas confondre *Jean-Miche* avec *J'men fiche*, ​ 
Ni *Jean-Michel* avec *Jeanne Michu*, ​ 
C'est *Siggy *(ou Sigou), pas *Ségo*,  ​ 
*LV*, et non pas *NRV*,  ​ 
*4-26* est différent des *3-8*,  ​ 
*Froggy* infiltré chez les British, et pas *grenouille* de bénitier, ​ 
Modo *avenant*, pas chien *méchant*, ​ 
*Forero chouette*, et non *forever chou* (enfin, si, aussi). ​ 


_Obligée arrêter liste - atteint limite smileys - _
_bravo - merci - super contribs et bon esprit - _
_angle de vue spatial inestimable - bises - _
_signé : une alien anagrammesque._​


----------



## LV4-26

Merci infiniment, Caroline. Ma dévotion pour le troisième officier du Nostromo (qui frise, on l'aura compris, le dédoublement de personnalité ), déborde largement sur la comédienne qui l'incarne. Donc, cette photo est la bienvenue.

Salutations et remerciements à mes deux collègues, ampurdan et Paul, avec lesquels je suis ravi de collaborer.

DearPrudence, merci pour le cadeau tout droit issu de notre région commune. Bon, je n'ai pas trouvé la bouteille de calva. Tu es sûre de l'avoir expédiée avec le reste ?

Beth 





> one of my favorite movies of all time


I've always known you were a lady of taste.

Karine, non, je n'émarge pas encore à la liste. Plus tard, peut-être. Gustave te salue.  

geve, je suis confus, je ne sais quoi répondre....Je vais donc me contenter de pousser ce cri du cœur qui me monte spontanément aux lèvres :
F... comme Fantômette !!​


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Aaaaah, no... There's waaaaaay too much French in here! Seems like you kind of need a total incompetent in the language of Moliere to give this thread a twist (sorry, stupid keyboard doesn't allow me to get the accents right  )

And what? Only 2 little posts in English? You gotta be kidding me! Wait, wait, no posts in Spanish yet? Ahaaa!! Then I'm as pleased as hell to be the first Spanish speaker to be posting on this thread! 

Juan Miguel --, gracias por 6,034 posts muy buenos!  Saludos a Ripley, dile que aquí la queremos mucho. When are we gonna have your moderating skills available at the Sp-Eng forums? We could use an extra pair of hands over there, you know? It gets pretty hectic sometimes. 

Anyway, I'm deeeeeply sorry for being so late to your postiversary party. Let me try to make it up to you: have a slice of this! You can dip that in here, if you want. In case you don't like chocolate that much (you'd be the first forer@ to say that), I could serve you a drop of my personal favorite, the finest thing ever!

Happy postiversary, Tenant!


----------



## Gévy

Salut Jean-Michel!

Félicitations pour ces 6000, Mimile ! (désolée, mais Jean-Michel ça rime pas bien avec mille, c'est pas malin). 

Bonne route vers les sept mille messages !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 94kittycat

Félicitations, LV4-26!!  Merci pour tout ton aide ici sur les forums... wow, c'est beaucoup, 6000!!


----------

